# [Regular Season Game 29] Houston Rockets at Cleveland Cavaliers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(19-9)/(23-4)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 23, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / West / James / Wallace / Ilgauskas*


_*Preview*_


> After a shaky victory in the opener of his team's current four-game road trip, Houston's Shane Battier referred to the Cleveland Cavaliers as one of the three teams the Rockets aspired to be like.
> 
> While delivering a much better showing its next time out, Houston still has some work to do before it reaches Cleveland's level.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Artest might start in this game. I just feel he is a better defender against LeBron.

Have your say


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No, don't mess with chemistry. Have you seen how balanced our scoring has been lately!?

Does anyone know if Skip will be back!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> No, don't mess with chemistry. Have you seen how balanced our scoring has been lately!?
> 
> Does anyone know if Skip will be back!?


Yep. He will be starting, apparently.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rafer to return*
> Guard Rafer Alston is set to return tonight in Cleveland, just four games after going out with a strained left hamstring .
> 
> “I wanted to go tonight (Monday), but the big man (Rockets athletic trainer Keith Jones) said (Tuesday) was better,” Alston said. “ He just felt one more day of rest would be a good thing for me.”
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6178221.html



> That Aaron Brooks has played so well with Rafer Alston out with a strained hammy is a good thing, but that does not mean the Rockets change the rotation.
> 
> Alston comes back tonight. He returns as the starter.
> 
> "The important thing is if Rafer starts, we know they can play together and I got to continue to keep Aaron on the floor," Adelman said. "He doesn't lose his job because of an injury. I think that's what we'll do."





> He did not, however, expect for a second to supplant Alston as the starter.
> 
> "No, not at all," he said. "I'm a backup point guard. You want to come in when the starter goes down and make sure the offense doesn't miss a beat. I mean, I'm happy with my performance. I showed if something happens I'm able to step up into that position. I'm not bitter-sweet or anything like that. I did my job."


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2008/12/and_starting_at_point_guard_fo.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Stop LBJ, and the Cavs will lose, but the Cavs are 18-0 at home, and we are back to back.:smart:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^They're *13-0* at home.



> Led by LeBron James, the Cavaliers will try to improve to 14-0 at Quicken Loans Arena on Tuesday night when they host the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought that was all ball.............


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Should be a good game. Good defensive play by Battier a few plays ago.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW this game is looking good. I hate to be harsh on Shane but he isnt strong enough to go with LeBron. But having said that he is still going well all things considered.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dang that was nearly clean. That would've made the top 10.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man if LeBron wasnt going up with two hands it would have been clean.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Ming wut.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ew Yao was bleeding.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn LeBron is a beast.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HAHAHA OFFENSIVE FOUL ON LEBRON!!!

Dang Battier is amazing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At this rate we will have to put Chuck Hayes on Ben Wallace.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn few easy baskets there for Big Ben but yeah when Yao is in clogging the middle Ben wont be getting those baskets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang that 3 was a killer.

Artest cant let get past like that/


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Silly Ron Ron decided to press up on LeBron at halfcourt and LeBron blew right past him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was a really funny flop.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lets go Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to go to Yao on the offensive end..........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice comeback i know the Cavs only had a 7 point lead buti was getting a bit worried. As soon as Yao was back in the game changed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow some of these Cavs fans are ridiculous. This poll has Z and Dwight tied up as the best center in the NBA.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WTF IS UP WITH THAT!!?!?!?

Bull-****ing-****.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How the hell was that a foul?????????????????????

Z had his hands in the back and was pushing Yao. But what the hell was Yao's foul for????????????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I laughed at the poll. Big Z equal to Dwight and better than Yao comeon now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

These Cavs commentators are ridiculous.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer>>>>Cavs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would like to see Chuck on LeBron. With Artest marking the PF.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn CHuck gotta make those.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn 47 all at the end of the half.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Glad to have you back Rafer


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't usually complain about officiating but Yao with 3 offensive fouls? Not 1, or 2... but 3!?!?!?!?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn missed the start of the 3rd.

60-57 huh. Decent start. Stopping LeBron is so hard. Just saw the replay of that alley oop dunk. DAMN>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets are actually doing a decent job. LeBron has 16 points on like 7-12 shooting and he's only been to the line twice.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blah LeBron with an AND1.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hayes made a lay up!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer is a god.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Get Yao in the ****ing game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac isn't even trying.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't tell me I have to start up another rant about officiating on Yao, cause they sure aren't proving me wrong.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well we are behind but consider this lineup for the 4th

Yao
Artest
Battier
McGrady
Alston

We still have a good shot. Its only 7 points.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that 3 was a killer.

I want to see the lineup I stated above on the court.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Adelman needs to stick on a real line up. When Yao is on the floor we're just daring them to take jump shots and right now they are making them.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice our inside out game is starting to fire


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here come the Rockets!!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Rockets are put on some real test here, 10-0 run now, let's see what will happen.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL now the poll says Z is better than Dwight LOL


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao's drawn like 4 fouls by himself. What a game changer.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE AND1 for Aaron hes gotta make it


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh man if there's something I can't watch is Z taking jumpers and Lebron running into the paint and than throwing the ball like it's on 1025 degrees out to 3pt line...

And did anyone notice how wide Lebron's headband is this year?

Man that hairline is running away from him real fast, one more playoff loss and he'll be rocking the Van Gundy


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

He does


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao has drawn 5 fouls.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

4 point game. Man Yao is getting tired though they can swtich Big Z or Varajao or Big Ben and just keep pounding him


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Yao is tired.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE BIG Z has fouled out


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there a reason why Yao keeps shooting and shooting and shooting?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang ..


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This game is over.

Yao was way too tired at the end of the 4th. With a back to back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

99 to 90. Cavaliers. DAMN.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lebron cant flop as bad as Varejao. Regardless this was a great game and Ron Artest did a fabulous job on James actually our whole defense did a fabulous job until the 2nd half.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Not upset with this loss especially given the circumstances. Yao was taken out early by the refs making it hard to establish rhythm. 2nd end of a back to back on the road and 4th game in 5 nights. Fully rested Cavs team.

Solid hard fought game. Rafer was great, Yao started to take it strong in the 4th, and the bench was good as usual.

T-Mac was way too passive. He's gotta look for his own shot especially when teams make their run.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4 game in 5 night run with 4 players on the verge of injury (Alston, Battier, Tmac, Artest).
Cavs at home on 2 days rest,and Refs kept Yao out of the game,tmac obviously wasn't on his game.

Not to make excuses for a loss, but this still a great game and wasn't decided until late.

I am not worried by the Cavs,because they are one of the two most overrated teams,Rockets can win this game 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tmac looked horrible. he could barely even jog up the court in the 4th.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah let me play the pessimist. (Though I am not overtly worried about the loss)

A) TMAC went missing, he didnt post up on the smaller WEST and in general had little on the offensive end. 
B) Despite only playing 23 mins Yao looked tired at the end of the 4thQ and couldnt get a basket one on one with Big Z.
C) When Yao is off our inside defence looked very exposed. Big Ben got three easy layups when Yao was off.
D) We had 17 team TOs which got converted to 22 points. Cavaliers had 14 team TOs which only got converted to 11 points.

Im trying to think of others but none come to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

hroz said:


> A) TMAC went missing, he didnt post up on the smaller WEST and in general had little on the offensive end.


i only saw the 4th quarter so i only saw tmac play for less than two minutes, but that was the worst i've ever seen him look.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i only saw the 4th quarter so i only saw tmac play for less than two minutes, but that was the worst i've ever seen him look.


Clearly playing a 4th game in 5 nights have taken its toll on him. Unfortunately we only get 2days rest before yet another back to back. Stupid schedule makers, I'm sure we have the most back to backs in the league, and usually on short rest. Why the most banged up team has so many back to backs? And mostly ones that involve long travels.

EDIT: We have 17 back to backs this season. Are you ****ing kidding me!?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> A) TMAC went missing, he didnt post up on the smaller WEST and in general had little on the offensive end.


This was expected. T-Mac at this point always struggles in back-to-backs, let alone in fourth games in five nights.



> B) Despite only playing 23 mins Yao looked tired at the end of the 4thQ and couldnt get a basket one on one with Big Z.


Yao was excellent in the 4th. He scored something like 15 points in 10 minutes, getting to the line almost at will. It's not surprising that he tired at the end. He gets tired not from playing a lot of minutes over the course of a game, but from playing long stretches. That was a long stretch in the fourth, and the Rockets went to him every time.

We also have to realise that the Cavs could play hyper-aggressive defense on Yao in the fourth since his absence earlier meant that their bigs had fouls to spare.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cavs at the end there were letting Big Z mark Yao one on one. And Yao missed buckets he would normally make. I am not trying to be too harsh on Yao, it was the 4th game in 5 nights but buckets he would normally make he didnt.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Am I the only one that noticed that Yao was truly dominating a game? Usually what happens is Yao sets picks every other play so Ron Artest or someone can jack up a jump shot but in the 4th quarter the Rockets just pounded the ball down low to Yao. Yao had 14 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> Cavs at the end there were letting Big Z mark Yao one on one. And Yao missed buckets he would normally make. I am not trying to be too harsh on Yao, it was the 4th game in 5 nights but buckets he would normally make he didnt.


But they weren't covering him one-on-one. They doubled him aggressively, save for maybe one possession in which he took a jumper before the double came.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------

